# Kim Kardashian - steht Scheidung kurz bevor?



## Mandalorianer (21 Okt. 2011)

*Kim Kardashian - steht Scheidung kurz bevor?*​

(hgm) Kaum tauschte das Paar die Ringe, ging der Knatsch los. Dass Kim Kardashian und Kris Humphries ein echtes Traumpaar sind, darf seit einiger Zeit bezweifelt werden. Viele taten es von Anfang an. Obwohl die Beiden gerade, mit Ringen am Finger, zusammen in New York Einheit demonstrierten, machen jetzt Trennungsgerüchte die Runde.

Alles sei nur eine einzige Show, behaupten Insider. Ein Nahestehender des Kurvenstars erklärte, dass Kim und Kris sich eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen haben: „Ich weiß nicht, wann sie ihre Trennung bekannt geben und warum sie geheiratet haben, aber sie sind fertig miteinander. Sie lassen sich scheiden, sind seit einem Monat nicht mehr zusammen. Kim lebt in einem Hotel in New York, Kris hat es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, sie dort zu besuchen.“

Angeblich soll sie sich schon mit einem „Top-Scheidungsanwalt“ in Verbindung gesetzt haben. Laut Berichten wird außerdem Kims Agent ihren Gatten ab sofort nicht mehr vertreten. Es gibt keine weiteren Pläne, ihn in ihrer Reality-Show „Kourtney & Kim Take New York“ zu präsentieren. Ein Produzent dazu: „Alle zukünftigen Aktivitäten (Urlaub etc.) schließen Kris aus.“

Neben den Streitereien, die das frisch verheiratete Paar schon durch gestanden hat, soll das jüngste Flirtverhalten von Kris der Auslöser für eine neue Krise sein. Ein US-Magazin schreibt, dass der 26-Jährige im Big Apple und in Miami viel Party mache. Viele Frauen habe er angebaggert und sich „wie ein Single“ aufgeführt. Er habe sich ihre Handynummern geben lassen. Gerade hat er reguläre Sport-Pause vom Basketball.

Und obwohl er momentan Zeit hat, begleitete er Kim kürzlich nicht nach Dubai. Bis jetzt wollte sich kein Sprecher des Paares zu Trennungsmeldungen äußern. Es gab noch nicht einmal ein Dementi. The show must go on…




*Ohaa 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (21 Okt. 2011)

ach was, ist sie ihm schon langweilig geworden


----------



## steven91 (21 Okt. 2011)

haha ich liebe hollywood

tolle inzinierungen, tolle drehbücher und vor allem tolle schauspieler


----------



## Sachse (21 Okt. 2011)

das schockt mich jetzt aber wirklich.


----------



## Franky70 (22 Okt. 2011)

Darf ich hier mal einfach "Scheissegal" schreiben, mmkay?!


----------

